# Cost of living in Bonn/Koln. What salary is needed to live comfortably



## januszw

Hi,

I am sitting on an offer for a job in Germany, I have possibility to chose between two cities : Bonn or Koln. Can you help me which city will be cheaper.
I am supposed to negotiate the salary but I have no idea of the local cost of life.
Can you help me understanding what "brutto" salary would be sufficient to:
rent a nice flat in a nice area of town (say 50 m^2), costs of utilities, public transportation, food, etc.


Any additional information regarding the cities and expat life will be highly appreciated.

Regards, 

Janusz


----------



## beppi

The living expenses of Köln and Bonn are more or less the same (see Cost of Living), so you should choose based on your personal preferences: Köln is a bigger city with more cultural and night life, Bonn is greener, quieter and has more facilities for families and kids.


----------



## James3214

Rents are slightly cheaper in Bonn but I would base it on where you want to work because the costs of travelling between the two cities could make a big difference. But I agree with Beppi's description of the difference, if you are single and want a more lively life then head to Köln.


----------

